# Looking for couples between 20 and 40 interested in IVF treatment



## DiddleyDo

I am looking for couples aged 20 - 40 to to receive free IVF as part of a feature for the Fertility Road Magazine

In particular, I would like to hear from:
Couples 20 - 40 who have not had children yet 
Couples 20 - 40 who have already had one child and wants a second but is having some difficulty conceiving with secondary infertility

The treatment would be at a private clinic in Norway. 
The couple who take part would have to be happy to have a chat with me about their journey, and to be photographed by us.

If you are interested, please email me on [email protected]

Thank you!


----------

